# Whats this country comeing rtoo, (millinial men rant) (.)(.)



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hooters and twin peaks are going broke and laying off girls that have either OR, and closing down breasturants because young men 18 to 25 have lost interest in Hooters and Twin Peaks. They said that older guys 55 to 65 are still interested, but they don't go to breasturants as much as the younger g


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hmm can't say I'm sad to see them go


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

FarmboyBill, my take on eating out is that we don't do it often and I prefer a good meal over "entertainment". I disdain tvs on a wall every 10' broadcasting every sporting event imagined; ear splitting music or noise so that you have to almost yell to speak to your family across the table and busboys and waitresses doing a line dance to someone's birthday past my table.
I wonder sometimes how does one go out on a date anymore to a restaurant and figure out if the other person has any substance if they can't have a conversation? My thought is that for many places, the more external distractions they provide the less you pay attention to the quality of the food.
I've been to Hooters twice-once with a sister which to me was a bit awkward, and once with some guys I worked with. I'm a bit uncomfortable gawking at women younger than I would date and it reminded me of paying to walk across a dealership floor to look at new cars when I have a perfectly nice one in the garage.
For my wife and I, a chance to sit in a dark, quiet restaurant enjoying a good steak and a glass of wine with no one pushing us out like an assembly line, and enjoying each other's uninterrupted company is what we look for in dining.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't like to eat at any chain restaurants , breasts or not. The food is usually precooked off premesis and frozen . Places like Applebee's, chili's, Hooters. Steaks and burgers are about all the "cooks" cook fresh. Even grilled chicken breast comes pre cooked with the grill marks already on it. I'm not paying $50 for a frozen meal that they paid someone $10/hr to warm up and put on a plate.

Only think I trust anymore at chains is breakfast. But even then some stuff comes in precooked.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh and millennials don't need Hooters and twin peaks to gawk at boobs. All they have to do is ask some random girl to sext them a pic. Or tinder. Or instagram....there are no shortage of bare boobs in the world. Why would they pay to see some covered up.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Dmm1976 hit it hooters girls don't show off as much as the girls outside the store in the rest of the mall. 
I've never understood the attraction. 
I prefer the girls at Joes Crab Shack. They will sing and dance for ya and you already know they have crabs.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL lol AS GREAT ONE lol.
I also think dmm has hit it with the fact that seeing that stuff is soooooooooooo much easier now than when Hooters first opened. I never go anywhere but once or twice a month after ive been paid SS, and then to the bank, WM, grocery store, perhaps hardware store and NAPA. I SELDOM see a woman that would take your breath away, OR make me look or want to look twice. Maturity and/or old age has taken over, and nothings left that is fun to see or do once im out and about.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I also saw on the puter that they have lace underwear for men.


----------



## Bob Johnsun (May 21, 2017)

dmm1976 said:


> Oh and millennials don't need Hooters and twin peaks to gawk at boobs. All they have to do is ask some random girl to sext them a pic. Or tinder. Or instagram....there are no shortage of bare boobs in the world. Why would they pay to see some covered up.


They have fake leg skin ooow never liked it . All smiles and laughs yeah right give me a tip old man . I had a boss that used to take us there every Friday I told them they better start tipping me , some like that some didn't know what to do . there's already enough phoney stuff in this world that's never been my cup of tea .


----------



## Bob Johnsun (May 21, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> Dmm1976 hit it hooters girls don't show off as much as the girls outside the store in the rest of the mall.
> I've never understood the attraction.
> I prefer the girls at Joes Crab Shack. They will sing and dance for ya and you already know they have crabs.


That's good one lol lol lol


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> I also saw on the puter that they have lace underwear for men.


Hey! Men like to look pretty too!

Mon (well, SOME do.....)


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I've been to Hooters exactly one time. The food was awful and the service was worse. Boobs don't offend me but crappy service does lol and no I wasn't alone or with a bunch of other women either lol. Decent service and boobs would have gotten them a much better tip


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

rkintn said:


> I've been to Hooters exactly one time. The food was awful and the service was worse. Boobs don't offend me but crappy service does lol and no I wasn't alone or with a bunch of other women either lol. Decent service and boobs would have gotten them a much better tip


Been twice and as you say the service was terrible, the food little better, and the boobs weren't that great either.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Lace man-panties, what will they come up with next?!


FarmboyBill said:


> I also saw on the puter that they have lace underwear for men.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Maybe a large majority of men are starting to understand what it means to be respectful of women. Glad to see you can make boobs Bill but still don't know how to cut and paste a link to your news stories.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I tend to larn at a slower rate than most. Ill likely have it all down givin another 30yrs lol


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> Dmm1976 hit it hooters girls don't show off as much as the girls outside the store in the rest of the mall.
> I've never understood the attraction.
> I prefer the girls at Joes Crab Shack. They will sing and dance for ya and you already know they have crabs.


Omg lol


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

You get what you pay for....

geo


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sometimes you don't lol. I hear they are pretty high priced. As for the taste of the food, if I went, id likely be drooling so much I couldn't taste the food anyway, and wouldn't notice it for the pain in my neck rubbernecking all over the place. lol


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Lace underwear for men is nothing new. been around for a good many years. ~Georgia


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My home maintenance and renovation man told me that last year told me most months he gets hired to install dance poles in master bedrooms by at least one or two customers.

He told me he had noticed the trend of bringing the girly club into the home growing since about 2014 and some months he had as many as four or five erotic dance pole installation contracts.

When he told me those poles were weight rated at over 500 pounds generally, initially I had a mental picture of a female sumo wrestler using it.  Seeing my eyes showing my brain clicking, he said the weight rate reflects the dance force more than the size of the dancer on the pole.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Newfie!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so glad to see you back!!!!!!!!

You were very, very missed m'dear!


.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive scrolled past exercise channels where they are using a pole to do their exercises with. Wonder what, seeing my 1st and 3rd wives doing a pole dance when we were all young would have done to my libido? Might not have been a 2nd or 3rd lol


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Sometimes you don't lol. I hear they are pretty high priced. As for the taste of the food, if I went, id likely be drooling so much I couldn't taste the food anyway, and wouldn't notice it for the pain in my neck rubbernecking all over the place. lol


Lol don't worry Bill the girls. Arnt that hot and they wear t shirts , shorts and leggings. 
The girls at walmart are more exciting and the ones at rural king are cuter.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm in the camp that wants the restaurant to be about the FOOD! I don't eat out to be entertained. I don't eat out to watch TV, either. I don't like loud music while I'm eating, not even if it's live. It's not unusual to strike up a conversation with a neighboring table if they're close and seem interested. I care a whole lot more about whether my drink is filled, that I have the napkins I need, that I have the condiments I need and that my food came as expected than whether my waitress is pretty or showing extra cleavage. (BTW, the older I get, the more the phrase, "pretty is as pretty does" means to me.)

To each their own. But if I want excitement of that kind, I'll romance my wife. After 16 years... well... I'll just say, "just because there's a little snow on the roof doesn't mean there's no fire in the basement!"


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> Lace underwear for men is nothing new. been around for a good many years. ~Georgia


Like that old saying, Everything old is new again.

Good to see you Georgia!

Mon


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

WELCOME BACK GEORGIA!!!! How is everything going???


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Of all of the images this thread invoked in my imagination, men walking around in women's underwear was one I could have done without... :-/


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ive scrolled past exercise channels where they are using a pole to do their exercises with. Wonder what, seeing my 1st and 3rd wives doing a pole dance when we were all young would have done to my libido? Might not have been a 2nd or 3rd lol


Strippercise..... it's a thing!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

dmm1976 said:


> I don't like to eat at any chain restaurants , breasts or not. The food is usually precooked off premesis and frozen . Places like Applebee's, chili's, Hooters. Steaks and burgers are about all the "cooks" cook fresh. Even grilled chicken breast comes pre cooked with the grill marks already on it. I'm not paying $50 for a frozen meal that they paid someone $10/hr to warm up and put on a plate.
> 
> Only think I trust anymore at chains is breakfast. But even then some stuff comes in precooked.


I had just asked a friend who's worked for Applebees for years about this because I thought it was the case but I've gotten a few charred breasts and she told me that the chicken is grilled in the restaurant. Some food is frozen and microwaved, some is cooked onsite.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks girls! I'm pretty good Kim. working just as hard as ever. going back and forth . just get mowing and everything done in the city when I have to take off for the country and do more or less same thing. had 4 new windows installed in my city home and a bunch of other stuff so it will be ready for selling when I'm ready. I see a lot of you are still here and some new. well, new for me. welcome to the newbies.

I'm going to take some more tea party pics later and send if I remember how it's done after all this time. all the best, ~Georgia


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> I had just asked a friend who's worked for Applebees for years about this because I thought it was the case but I've gotten a few charred breasts and she told me that the chicken is grilled in the restaurant. Some food is frozen and microwaved, some is cooked onsite.


Maybe not Applebee's but chili's for certain ...hubs had a part time job there once upon a Time and he said the only thing that came uncooked was burgers and steak and ribs.. But yeah. I can make anything I want cheaper and better than any chain restaurant. Plus I don't like crowds.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AS FOR ENTERTAINMENT while I eat, I would like to see those restaurants where they have jousting, and you have chance of getting the rare condiment of horse crap in your meal LOL.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I used to go to this place in town where hot dogs were a quarter, if you were planning on drinking at least 3 beers. You'd best say "Don't give me one of the green ones" or you might get one. Barnes left them in the hot dog warmer, claimed it gave the newer ones character.

The entertainment was Louise. Right before she threw up from drinking too much, she'd take off her shirt, so as not to have to walk home with a vomity shirt. Then she'd be laying back in the booth, vomit all down the front of her body, occasionally having dry heaves, without a shirt. Seeing as how she was well into her late 50's, I'd almost as soon have one of the green hot dogs, and no entertainment.

That was 40 years ago. Now when I remember it, I see Louise as a young hottie, since she's still in her 50's in the memory, and I've aged 40 years. 

C'est la vie.


----------



## ferdberfel (Oct 5, 2014)

The restaurant is named Hooters, not Great Food. It doesn't take a genius to figure out why the food isn't great. I've never been to any breasturant, and now I am too old to care much.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Glass Co I usta work for for 19 1/2yrs, towards the end, the canteen service, at the end of the month would have free hotdogs and buns. maybe they was a quarter also, I don't remember. Wasn't much. That way they got rid of their old dogs and buns. I bet I could eat more than this other guy, and we went at it. I ate 12 by not looking at them. The buns were dry, and I had to drink a coke to help them slide down. Im not sure if I remember them being green, but I definatly remember them being very pale shades of red. Anyway I got the doz down in 1/2hr, lunch break. He kept looking at his as he slowed down. The slower he got, the more he looked, and the more he looked, the more unpleasant they looked. Finally at 10, he got up and went to the crapper.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Bout the same here ferd. I usta go to those, all you can eat places with X. Realize that was a bad thing for the both of us. Havnt been to one in 35yrs


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I discovered that I just can't eat the quantity of food that I used to. So quality has become much more important to me. 

I have no interest in eating a dozen hotdogs. But one really, really good one, maybe.


----------



## swedishsteel (Jul 28, 2014)

When my kids were young my wife and I always managed or coached their softball team, volleyball team, soccer team or whatever seasonal activity they were engaged in. At the end of each season we, like other parent/managers, took the kids to Pizza Hut or Shakeys for soda and pizza thanks to the generous support of all the kid's parents. One year one of the dads took his boys softball team to the recently opened Hooters one town over. In the ensuing uproar he claimed he had no idea what type of theme Hooters maintained to lure customers. His defense fell when he was unable to explain why he and the boys stayed there for 90 minutes after sitting down, even though all of the other patrons were men between the ages of 21 and 99. His coaching career ended that season. LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

BM, Im the same way. I cant eat NEAR what I used to put down. Nowadays, to me, eating is a necessary evil. BUT Im not particularly particular about what I eat.
I had no particular desire to eat a doz dogs either, BUT a dare is a dare. Time was, I NEVER refused a dare. I don't get into dares anymore.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ive scrolled past exercise channels where they are using a pole to do their exercises with. Wonder what, seeing my 1st and 3rd wives doing a pole dance when we were all young would have done to my libido? Might not have been a 2nd or 3rd lol


Before you give that too much thought, you might want to talk to my brother about why being married to a pole dancer is a really bad idea!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Better off in the long run for the women that were the main attraction at Hooters. How could any person put up with being deemed "a girl" for their term of employment? Men, in general use this term, as do female managers, to put the person/worker at an inferior level. Older women, as myself, use this as a self-delusional coping mechanism. After age 18 no female is a girl...


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

IndyDave said:


> Before you give that too much thought, you might want to talk to my brother about why being married to a pole dancer is a really bad idea!


Ok.... I'll bite.

Do tell.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep, me to

I remember Zeb calling Ester Ole girl


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> Ok.... I'll bite.
> 
> Do tell.


Fair enough.

It has been several years back that my brother had a midlife crisis somewhat earlier in life than average and after he and his first wife divorced he married a pole dancer. While I got an adorable little nephew out of the deal, that doesn't change the fact that the pole dancer in question was nuttier than a bucket of cashews, could be very nice when perfectly sober (which didn't happen very often), and had no respect for anyone including herself and no sense of restraint when it came to immediate (and I do mean IMMEDIATE) gratification. After they split she had a fit pertaining to her probation and threatened most everyone in the office and then at least attempted (I am not sure whether she actually succeeded or not) to run her car into the building. In any event, I am not surprised as this was not her first time weaponizing a car. She is a sufficient hazard to my nephew to have very limited supervised visits only and is still subject to a restraining order regarding my brother and his home. When they divorced, she got the car (which didn't last long) so in order to get to her visits she has a man bring her who she, well, pays in kind for the service (and complains about it) and has also complained about, well, rendering services and sometimes not getting paid. She could have been doing much better as a stay at home mom but she couldn't manage that, and to top it off, she complained about my brother expecting a certain amount of, well, the benefits of marriage once in a while but she is willing to go at it with random men and doesn't even end up with enough green in her pocket for a permanent home.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

IndyDave said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> It has been several years back that my brother had a midlife crisis somewhat earlier in life than average and after he and his first wife divorced he married a pole dancer. While I got an adorable little nephew out of the deal, that doesn't change the fact that the pole dancer in question was nuttier than a bucket of cashews, could be very nice when perfectly sober (which didn't happen very often), and had no respect for anyone including herself and no sense of restraint when it came to immediate (and I do mean IMMEDIATE) gratification. After they split she had a fit pertaining to her probation and threatened most everyone in the office and then at least attempted (I am not sure whether she actually succeeded or not) to run her car into the building. In any event, I am not surprised as this was not her first time weaponizing a car. She is a sufficient hazard to my nephew to have very limited supervised visits only and is still subject to a restraining order regarding my brother and his home. When they divorced, she got the car (which didn't last long) so in order to get to her visits she has a man bring her who she, well, pays in kind for the service (and complains about it) and has also complained about, well, rendering services and sometimes not getting paid. She could have been doing much better as a stay at home mom but she couldn't manage that, and to top it off, she complained about my brother expecting a certain amount of, well, the benefits of marriage once in a while but she is willing to go at it with random men and doesn't even end up with enough green in her pocket for a permanent home.


Yikes!!!!! She sounds like a real gem. Sounds like someone needs a good wakeup call in life....although one would think not having her son all the time would be a big one!!

Ran her car into the probation office? What was she on probation for to begin with, is it about these services she provides? Lol


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> Yikes!!!!! She sounds like a real gem. Sounds like someone needs a good wakeup call in life....although one would think not having her son all the time would be a big one!!
> 
> Ran her car into the probation office? What was she on probation for to begin with, is it about these services she provides? Lol


To tell the truth I am not sure exactly what the probation deal was. My guess is that it was either drugs or clobbering someone. I also forgot the time she told the judge to do something anatomically impossible. The 'services', well, involved doing what she told the judge to do to himself.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Ah, saying something like that to a judge would probably do it!

This begs the question, though....why marry someone with such an obvious drug problem? It doesn't sound like she hides it very well, so foolery seems unlikely.

I'm asking too many questions that aren't my business.....I'd better quit. Ha.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> Ah, saying something like that to a judge would probably do it!
> 
> This begs the question, though....why marry someone with such an obvious drug problem? It doesn't sound like she hides it very well, so foolery seems unlikely.
> 
> I'm asking too many questions that aren't my business.....I'd better quit. Ha.


The best I can offer is that my brother went off the rails for a couple of years and was thinking with the wrong equipment.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Most men think with the wrong equipment! Hahahah


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

They don't THINK with it, they just AIM it. Unless the target is a toilet.....

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Lard, am I glad those days are past.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

frogmammy said:


> They don't THINK with it, they just AIM it. Unless the target is a toilet.....
> 
> Mon




*Some worse than others, lol.*













.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Here's the article: http://www.businessinsider.com/millennials-are-killing-list-2017-8/#cereal-5

It's not just the millennial men that are killing just restaurants. It's an interesting read.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

ShannonR said:


> Most men think with the wrong equipment! Hahahah


That you know? 

Descriminiation takes many forms.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Are U wimmins like the old song said, Don't want no short ______ men


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

We know you're not short, Bill, because you keep stepping on yours. 



Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I thought you gals said I put a foot in my mouth LOL.

I saw another puter news post that said melinials? are ruining a lot of jobs, but I couldn't get in to read it.


----------

